
Climate Activist Greta Thunberg Has Established a Foundation - ericdanielski
https://www.zeit.de/wirtschaft/2020-01/greta-thunberg-fridays-for-future-foundation-climate-protection
======
planetzero
It's very easy to point out the world's problems and not provide an actual,
realistic, solution.

